

.app was applied by 13 companies - zhoutong
http://gtldresult.icann.org/application-result/applicationstatus

======
bgraves
Top 10 by Number of Applicants:

    
    
      APP	   13
      INC	   11
      HOME	   11
      ART	   10
      SHOP	   9
      BOOK	   9
      BLOG	   9
      LLC	   9
      DESIGN   8
      MOVIE	   8
      MUSIC	   8

